# Bermuda



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I figured I would share some of my pictures from my recent trip. Fishing was fun. We were trying to get my first bill and pulled the hook on a 200ish blue. It was great. Fish ate right behind the boat as we were clearing lines to assist another boat. We did manage a few small hooters and tuna.

Completely different culture over there. They kill a lot of billfish. I was kind of glad that we ended up pulling the hook. I don't think I would of been to hyped up about killing a bill. Different strokes for differentfolks. Anyways here's some pictures.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

During my time in the Navy I made 17 trips to Bermuda for two months each. I bet I have caught at least 500 bonefish walking the beach along the old NASA site at Kindley field. Never kept but one and now wish I had let it go. We did a lot of bottom fishing. Kinda neat to watch a fish take your bait in a hundred feet of water,just that clear.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I was actually born there 27 years ago when my parents were stationed there. we lived there for four years. I was obviously to small to remember any of it however my dad still talks about the fishing and diving.


----------

